
Hiding in Plain Sight: Tracking/Exposing America’s Most Wanted Using OSINT - DyslexicAtheist
https://medium.com/@Defensewerks/hiding-in-plain-sight-d3eec85a6956
======
nathancahill
Well, the Most Wanted aren't uncaptured because 3 letter agencies don't know
where they are. They are uncaptured because they don't visit or fly through
the US.

~~~
tyingq
You don't have to be in the US. An allied or extradition friendly country is
enough.

The author's find, though, was in Kazakhstan. I imagine the US isn't
interested enough to do anything there. Though they have "renditioned" people
before...

------
Thriptic
For those who found this interesting, I've found this book book to be quite a
good resource on the topic of OSINT: [https://www.amazon.com/Open-Source-
Intelligence-Techniques-I...](https://www.amazon.com/Open-Source-Intelligence-
Techniques-Information/dp/169903530X)

~~~
vuln
$38 seems pretty steep. This is on the 7th edition... Could you give a review
of the content? What’s ground breaking? I couldn’t imagine spending $268 on a
book that will be updated next year and have to spend another $38.

~~~
ideophobia
This is just my 2 cents, but you've already identified the flaw in Michael's
books. I have an older version but in my opinion they're screenshot heavy with
a reliance on step by step instructions. Gaining an understanding of the
general techniques can certainly be applicable but that's really just the
"tradecraft" of OSINT, which I would argue is not where this book shines. I
also take issue with Michael because he used to offer a law enforcement only
version of his book that contained what he claimed to be techniques not made
publicly available nor made available to the impacted service providers, which
I feel violates the ethos of responsible disclosure.

------
dk-
I think this is common sense, but PSA: don't upload your photo to "test"
online facial recognition systems, deep fake systems, or reverse image systems
unless you want to build their datasets and be forever known to the world

------
tyingq
Kept seeing an empty div overlay. If you're having trouble reading it as well:
[https://outline.com/DGbJhV](https://outline.com/DGbJhV)

